# frist time subing by sf



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

my boss called me slow. i told him off. now am subing off him. i jest did a job for him 6137sf in total. 182 feet in beed. the walls were 35 feet tall. am geting 0.20$ a sf. now i know my sf price gos up by a percentage as i go higher every 10 feet as the wall gos higher. but buy what percentage?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Wonder why your boss said you were slow...:whistling2:

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/boxes-waste-time-3074/


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

i ask this one taper one time why he naver got any machines? he sad you make less. kinda makes it hard for ya to get out of bed in the morning doesn't it. I agreed. true story.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

eazyrizla said:


> i ask this one taper one time why he naver got any machines? he sad you make less. kinda makes it hard for ya to get out of bed in the morning doesn't it. I agreed. true story.


You should have asked a different taper. :jester:


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

the jobs woth 6000 he sad but. but i dont trust nobody. i wana figer sh8t out myself. $850 a day. for a slow taper like myself aint bad. :yes:


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

politics


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

eazyrizla said:


> i ask this one taper one time why he naver got any machines? he sad you make less. kinda makes it hard for ya to get out of bed in the morning doesn't it. I agreed. true story.


 If you work by the hour, yes you'll make less because you'll cram a 40 hour week into a fraction of that and only get paid for that fraction, then you'll spend the rest of the week wondering where your next job is coming from instead of putting ya feet up and relaxing...


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

eazyrizla said:


> the jobs woth 6000 he sad but. but i dont trust nobody. i wana figer sh8t out myself. $850 a day. for a slow taper like myself aint bad. :yes:


 So the walls 35 feet tall 6000 odd SF and you're going to make $850 a day,jobs worth $6k how tall are you may I ask?


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Isn't 6000sq ft @.20 $1200 I might not be a math wiz but you better be getting some serious per sq ft increase over ten ft to make it 8000


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Stopper said:


> So the walls 35 feet tall 6000 odd SF and you're going to make $850 a day,jobs worth $6k how tall are you may I ask?





sdrdrywall said:


> Isn't 6000sq ft @.20 $1200 I might not be a math wiz but you better be getting some serious per sq ft increase over ten ft to make it 8000


Ya....something doesn't add up here...
There's no way the job is worth 6grand...
Especially not to you who's being subbed out.
That would mean your boss charged them over 1$ squ/ft just for tape.
I think you got a couple things mixed up bro. 

If the square footage is what you say it is and you're making 20cents a ft, and you're also somehow making $850 a day, that means from start to finish, tape to sand, the job would have to take you a day and a half. Then you would have made your $850 a day. 
Goodluck with that though.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

PT now I am really confused


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

betterdrywall said:


> PT now I am really confused


lol! Confused by what I said?
I'm confused by eazyrizla!


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

:huh::wallbash:

Hope this thread don't continue cause that was some hard readin


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gam026 said:


> :huh::wallbash:
> 
> Hope this thread don't continue cause that was some hard readin


lol! Ya, pretty well no one has any idea what's going on.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

You're right pt with your math the biggest thing is he probably is slow .and id have fired his a** if he told me off :jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

sdrdrywall said:


> You're right pt with your math the biggest thing is he probably is slow .and id have fired his a** if he told me off :jester:


Hahaha! That's what I was going to say too.
Pretty kind boss to still sub him out some work.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! Confused by what I said?
> I'm confused by eazyrizla!


Now ya did it,,:jester: I confused as to what to be confused about,:blink: Just too dayum much confusion .

I really think this Thread deserves a good sheep joke


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

betterdrywall said:


> Now ya did it,,:jester: I confused as to what to be confused about,:blink: Just too dayum much confusion .


Okay what!? Why are you confused now? Is it because you believe you understand what I said, because I am not entirely sure you realize that what you heard is not what I meant.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Well to start, your already getting screwed on the count. It ends in a uneven #

6137 is 127.85 sheets if their 12 footers. Plus that's a dam high wall . Either they laid down 8.75 sheets high or stood up 3 12's. That's a lot of butt joints, and he stole the foot at the top from you, at minimum 150 feet:yes:...... but whose counting:whistling2:

If 20 cents is the going rate in your area, that would be for 8 foot high. that would be 6137 x 20 = $1227 and lets just say you get a buck a foot for bead (triple what we get) Thats 1227 + 182 = $1409

But who is supplying the scaffold or, The scissors lift or cherry picker to reach that ?????...... a must !!!!!!!

So if you added a penny for every foot over 8 foot high (35-8 = 27),,,,,,, 20 cents plus 27 is 47,,,,,, so.......

47 x 6137 = 2884 + 182 in bead is $3066 (if ontario 3066 x 13% HST is $398 that the government gets, and they didn't even help spot one screw,,,,,[email protected]:furious

So things can get debatable when doing high work, the scope of work, fire taping ??? who supplies the scaffold and so on in every state or province,,,,, but to do high work at the going rate ?????? sounds like someone is getting their money back from a slow taper

Plus from what I hear, Alberta is getting more than 20 cents a square foot also, I guess that's just for machine tapers though


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

would not touch it unless it was by the hour


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> would not touch it unless it was by the hour


Yep:yes:

But you forgot to say "what machines, I own no machines"









Then do everything buy hand:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

please be more descriptive Sirzooksalot


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> please be more descriptive Sirzooksalot


Translation:whistling2:

*Yep Pero te has olvidado de decir "qué máquinas, no tengo las máquinas" a continuación, hacer todo lo posible comprar parte*


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Translation:whistling2:
> 
> *Yep Pero te has olvidado de decir "qué máquinas, no tengo las máquinas" a continuación, hacer todo lo posible comprar parte*


Yep But you forgot to say "qumquinas, I have the machines" Next, do all we can buy some

Si


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

If you can get to em ...You can buy them ..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> please be more descriptive Sirzooksalot


Ill explain it Joe:yes:

It's when you get on those large jobs, Like government jobs, hospitals and so forth. Where there are huge tenders to put up. Up here in commie Canada, The Unionized companies get the jobs, and their always by the hour.

So you don't walk onto those jobs with machines, the other tapers will kill you. With the machines your just going to work your self out of work, and their basically right:yes:

if the man working beside you is making $30 bucks a hour, and is taping by hand. And your making $30 bucks a hour using machines, then whose the stupid one:whistling2:


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Ill explain it Joe:yes:
> 
> It's when you get on those large jobs, Like government jobs, hospitals and so forth. Where there are huge tenders to put up. Up here in commie Canada, The Unionized companies get the jobs, and their always by the hour.
> 
> ...


fftopic:

Agreed,

No offence to union workers here im sure there are some good ones, but i hate them. They make there 30 bucks an hour when its busy and when they get layed off and go on pogy they cut the rest of our throats with stupid low ball prices. Happens every year. 

Had a union guy working for me a couple months ago that had been with me for 6 months working 40 plus hrs a week. We were stupid busy. He told me on a friday that he was starting with the union again on monday. I said u leave dont come come back when u get layed off in a month.:furious: He told me they are gonna be busy for 2 years and they really needed him. He called me last week looking for a job

I will never hire another union worker again.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

well i know both i usually do piecework, working in houses. Right now i'm doing the accomidation center at cfb kingston by the hour. Everyones philosophy is if you work too fast we'll get laid off.. I'm like it's not my fault your a dog . To each there own. I work union,non-union for myself. I make good money. But i agree about 80% of hourly union workers are lazy bastards.:yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> So you don't walk onto those jobs with machines, the other tapers will kill you. With the machines your just going to work your self out of work, and their basically right:yes:
> 
> if the man working beside you is making $30 bucks a hour, and is taping by hand. And your making $30 bucks a hour using machines, then whose the stupid one:whistling2:


For equal pay, if I had a choice, I think I'd most often take the hand work.

Besides working yourself out of work, the physical demands of auto tools - bazookas, mud boxes, angle boxes - help take your body apart. That's another way they can put you out of work.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

JustMe said:


> For equal pay, if I had a choice, I think I'd most often take the hand work.
> 
> Besides working yourself out of work, the physical demands of auto tools - bazookas, mud boxes, angle boxes - help take your body apart. That's another way they can put you out of work.


I pretty well find them all the easiest things to run...
If you're auto-tools are hurting your body you're probably not running them right.
Or your body's already out of shape from taping by hand all the years before...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> For equal pay, if I had a choice, I think I'd most often take the hand work.
> 
> Besides working yourself out of work, the physical demands of auto tools - bazookas, mud boxes, angle boxes - help take your body apart. That's another way they can put you out of work.


 Lower back..:yes: Hang one day.. then push a mud box the next..
Lower backinch:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I pretty well find them all the easiest things to run...
> If you're auto-tools are hurting your body you're probably not running them right.
> Or your body's already out of shape from taping by hand all the years before...


 edit that post 30 years from now! :whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I pretty well find them all the easiest things to run...
> If you're auto-tools are hurting your body you're probably not running them right.
> Or your body's already out of shape from taping by hand all the years before...


PT, read over again what I wrote.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

JustMe said:


> PT, read over again what I wrote.


And then read it again.

And maybe once more for good measure.

Having done both, I much prefer the "ease" of hand work. Maybe not the timeliness of it, but it's much easier on my body. But, it's _*all*_ wonderful:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> edit that post 30 years from now! :whistling2:





JustMe said:


> PT, read over again what I wrote.


lol! I don't know. I rather run a box or angles any day of the week instead of doing it by hand man. I actually do just find it easier.
Running a box is like 1 or 2 hours of hard work. Where as running a trowel is like all day of hard work. 
I understand it's still physically demanding, however compared to taping by hand....I don't know...
Even if someone was paying me more to tape by hand I still wouldn't.
I would die of boredom.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> Lower back..:yes: Hang one day.. then push a mud box the next..
> Lower backinch:


 Have to agree with PT on that one. Id rather run with boxes then hand job all day. Tools keep you in shape, while hand jobbin leads to bad wrists and elbows. Did not mean to attach to your post Moore, accident:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I pretty well find them all the easiest things to run...
> If you're auto-tools are hurting your body you're probably not running them right.
> Or your body's already out of shape from taping by hand all the years before...


Your showing your age:yes:

It's like the old timer that says, be good to your Knees, and the young bucks go yeah what ever.

It's RSI (repetitive strain injury). weather taping by hand or machine, the taping gods are out to get you, some sooner than others. Wait a few more years, you will reach across the kitchen table to do something simple, like pick up a salt shaker. And you will scream out in pain to do it:yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! I don't know. I rather run a box or angles any day of the week instead of doing it by hand man. I actually do just find it easier.
> Running a box is like 1 or 2 hours of hard work. Where as running a trowel is like all day of hard work.
> I understand it's still physically demanding, however compared to taping by hand....I don't know...


I'm talking comparing hours, not amount of work done, PT.

Try running auto tools pretty much all day, day after day, for the same money that a hand taper is getting for taping by hand all day, day after day. That's what 2buck was mentioning.

As for troweling being hard work.....I work with at least a couple tapers who had to switch finally from trowels to knives.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> Have to agree with PT on that one. Id rather run with boxes then hand job all day. Tools keep you in shape, while hand jobbin leads to bad wrists and elbows. Did not mean to attach to your post Moore, accident:yes:


 You forgot [email protected]!!! from all the stilt work..:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Are you sure thats not from all that bucket dancin


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> Having done both, I much prefer the "ease" of hand work. Maybe not the timeliness of it, but it's much easier on my body. But, it's _*all*_ wonderful:whistling2:


I hear you, Slim. It's come to where working some mud by hand can be preferable - just you and the mud, working it by hand, and not some tool getting between and taking that away. The safety girl on one of my last job sites was watching me coating with a knife the bead on a column, and said it was "mesmerizing" to her. 

But I do like the production of auto tools as well.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

JustMe said:


> I'm talking comparing hours, not amount of work done, PT.
> 
> Try running auto tools pretty much all day, day after day, for the same money that a hand taper is getting for taping by hand all day, day after day. That's what 2buck was mentioning.
> 
> As for troweling being hard work.....I work with at least a couple tapers who had to switch finally from trowels to knives.


oh! Well ya, but I have yet to meet a house that will keep me running boxes all day.
I know what you're saying though.
But if we're comparing hours and not amount of work I rather be at home and not at work. Regardless of which way I tape. lol.



chris said:


> Are you sure thats not from all that bucket dancin


He is damn good on that bucket!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I'm talking comparing hours, not amount of work done, PT.


I'm in full agreement about the production level of tools, it's silly to think the two are even comparable.

I feel worked when I do trowel textures all day long, but when it's beads/flats/screws etc I don't even notice that I'm doing it. 

I also fully understand that my jobs are tiny, and hand-work is the best option. I'd probably jump off of a bridge if I was running shacks full-time by hand. Either that or see if the burger joint was hiring.....


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> oh! Well ya, but I have yet to meet a house that will keep me running boxes all day.
> I know what you're saying though.


All day isn't necessary, although the size of jobs 2buck was talking could keep you busy some on the auto tools.

As you get older, certain parts just start to deteriorate naturally, like muscle connective tissue. Strain over a certain point can cause some things to start coming apart a bit as well. Followed by a bit more. Followed by a bit more. So pains set in.

Then one day you do something and something might really come unraveled.

Already you might not heal like you could when a kid.

So take a bit of care with what you still have and while you still can.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> oh! Well ya, but I have yet to meet a house that will keep me running boxes all day.


So you only get the tiny jobs all the time PT:yes:

Pity:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> So you only get the tiny jobs all the time PT:yes:
> 
> Pity:whistling2:


You know how much footage I can box in a day?
That last house I uploaded on YouTube which was 13000squ/ft only took me an hour and a half to run each box. Cathedral included.
I don't even think I even worked a full 8hr day at that house...
That little trick you taught me really speeds up the boxing process :thumbsup:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> You know how much footage I can box in a day?
> That last house I uploaded on YouTube which was 13000squ/ft only took me an hour and a half to run each box. Cathedral included.
> I don't even think I even worked a full 8hr day at that house...
> That little trick you taught me really speeds up the boxing process :thumbsup:


Are you just boxing your flats? do you box butts and headers too ?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> Are you just boxing your flats? do you box butts and headers too ?


It's about time someone picked on that statement. The 10 and the 12, both done in the same amount of time (13,000 in 1.5 hours)









Go get him DLS, it's Moose season


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> It's about time someone picked on that statement. The 10 and the 12, both done in the same amount of time (13,000 in 1.5 hours)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2buck He may have include a break time ,, I know I like to finish drinking my morning coffee when I am coating.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

betterdrywall said:


> 2buck He may have include a break time ,, I know I like to finish drinking my morning coffee when I am coating.


Oh ya, that included my coffee break, a cigar and a glass of wine :jester:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> It's about time someone picked on that statement. The 10 and the 12, both done in the same amount of time (13,000 in 1.5 hours)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just figured the whippersnappers these days are Bionic or they can just work faster because of the energy drinks.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> I know I like to finish drinking my morning coffee when I am coating.










Yes Yes Yes, every drop of coffee must be consumed, before any work is started









And sometimes a 2nd cup too:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Yes Yes Yes, every drop of coffee must be consumed, before any work is started
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dam you gotta love those instructional posts from 2BurritoMexico:yes:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

i always start off the day with a large coffee and 2 caffine pills. Gets the blood flowing fast!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That large stack of bills I walk by every morning Is my Red bull!!:yes:


----------

